# CHMOD -> Dateien unsichtbar?



## Wolfsbein (24. Januar 2002)

Kann ich per CHMOD verhindern, dass, wenn jemand ein Verzeichnis aufruft, in dem keine index Datei ist, die übrigen Dateien zu sehen kriegt, bzw downloaden kann, oder funzt das nur über .htaccess?
Habs mal hier reingeschrieben, weil ich keine bessere Topic im Forum gefunden habe .


----------



## Dunsti (25. Januar 2002)

wenn Du dem Verzeichnis CHMOD 751 gibst kommt nur ne Meldung "Forbidden", aber Dateien, von denen man den genauen Dateinamen kennt kann man aufrufen. 

Ne andere Möglichkeit wäre, einfach ne "leere" INDEX.HTML in das Verzeichis zu legen.


Dunsti


----------



## Wolfsbein (25. Januar 2002)

Heist aufrufen im Browser anzeigen, oder heist das downloaden?


----------



## Dunsti (25. Januar 2002)

im Prinzip heißt das im Browser anzeigen, aber von da kann man HTML-Dokumente oder Bilder auch speichern (also downloaden) 


Dunsti


----------



## webmeister (22. März 2002)

Der einfachste Weg ist das Erstellen einer .htaccess-Datei mit folgendem Inhalt:

DirectoryIndex index.htm index.html default.htm index.php
ErrorDocument 404 /errors/404.htm
ErrorDocument 403 /errors/403.htm
Options -Indexes

1.Zeile: Standarddokumente definiert
2.Zeile: Fehlermeldungseite 404
3.Zeile: Fehlermeldungseite 403
4.Zeile: Auflisten des Ordnerinhalts verbieten

Weitere Infos zum Thema gibt hier

Webmeister's .htaccess-Tutorial 

Gruss
webmeister
www.webmeister.ch - anleitungen & workshops für webmaster


----------

